# 04 Foreman



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

Guys - I've got an 04 450 es Foreman acting funny on down shifting... Wondering if anyone could help me out. 

Get it out of my shop - crank it up - start riding but when i need to down shift - it wont - it will continue to up shift though. Stop - turn the key off/on down shift to nuetral - fire it back up - good to go for the rest of the day. Only does it when it hasnt been run for a day. Strange thing is - once I turn it off/on the first time - its fine after that. 

Anyone?

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That is odd. Maybe it just needs to warm up? lol Honestly I dont know why it would act like that.


----------



## jack stewart (Apr 10, 2012)

Clean the contacts on the 4 pin main relay and 5 pin control unit (both are under the seat). Just done that on the wife's today. With hers, it would shift up fine, sometimes it would down shift, sometimes it would not. 


06 Brute on 29.5" Outlaws


----------

